# Automatic testing finds 1.2k Bugs in Debian - maybe of interest (citation needed)



## Crivens (Jun 27, 2013)

I just wanted to throw this link here so it may find some attention. If this proves to be worth anything, maybe this should be unleashed on world and maybe integrated into the Pointy Hats?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2013)

That sounds familiar, but maybe I'm confusing it with something else.  Post it to one of the mailing lists, maybe freebsd-current.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 27, 2013)

A quick search for "Mayhem" and "bugs" and I came across an article about it.  Right off the bat in the abstract it says that it basically finds exploits in binary programs.  Certainly looks very interesting.  http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~arebert/papers/mayhem-oakland-12.pdf


----------

